# Helmet size...



## matzep (Feb 18, 2008)

I know this is a ladies forum, but I need some feedback. My wife is finally giving in to joining me on rides, which is cool...

But one issue we are having is that I bought her a Ladies specific helmet and well, it just seem to be small on her, we have to let it out all the way and it seems to be a snug fit.

I didn't skimp and by a retial helmet but actually bought a pretty nice Giro...But I bought it online because we live rather far from any LBS's...

Is it common for the Ladie's size helmets to be too small for women. Before I drive into town, any suggestions on getting her a good fit helmet with out the larger look of a men's helmet (or so she thinks)...

thanks in advance!!!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I use Giro and Bell helmets. Men's helmets. They fit me just fine.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I've never tried a women's-specific helmet. I use a Bell Ghisallo, size S.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

With a lot of items, the manufacturer's way of making something WSD is to "pink it and shrink it"


----------



## matzep (Feb 18, 2008)

*Thanks all*

I appreciate the responses


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry to be late to the party....

I used to have a womens' specific helmet, and now I don't. One thing to look out for is just personal preference and skull shape. Giro switched all of their women's helmets to the round wheel adjuster like the ones on all Bell helmets, and I can't wear them. I wouldn't have known that if I hadn't tried them on. Because of that new adjuster, they don't have sizes in women's helmets anymore. Men's helmets still have sizing, so it's probably best if you can take her with you to the shop to try a bunch of helmets on.


----------



## leviathans_child (May 23, 2008)

if you didnt take her to the store so she could try them herself....you deserve a helmet that doesn't fit


----------



## matzep (Feb 18, 2008)

leviathans_child said:


> if you didnt take her to the store so she could try them herself....you deserve a helmet that doesn't fit


I understand that...but it was a Mother's day gift so I didn't have that opportunity... I kind of surprised her with...she didn't want any thing 'cycling' for Mother's Day, so I gave her the helmet....full of cash :thumbsup: 

We will make an exchange...


----------

